# clinch



## B42 (Oct 23, 2012)

any reports they should be in rut


----------



## woody10 (Oct 24, 2012)

What part of county u hunt? I'm in western above DuPont and seeing signs of young bucks trying to chase but looks about right on schedule with mature bucks a week and a half 2 weeks it should be full swing


----------



## B42 (Oct 25, 2012)

olive leaf on the suwannoochee nice 8 killed wed last week and one sunday


----------



## woody10 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ten four I hunt on the creek but I'm abt 5 miles north of you. I killed a 4 1/2 yr  8 pt came straight to bleat across. Clear cut but looked like he lacked abt 2 weeks from being in full rut normaly it's  in full swing around the Nov 8 th on my place


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Nov 6, 2012)

New scrapes popping up everywhere on our lease. One of the members seen a big 6 thrashing a tree line across the road on the adjacent lease.


----------



## B42 (Nov 7, 2012)

this should be a good weekend


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Nov 15, 2012)

Seen a tall 4 and missed on a wide 8, both were working a tree line down at swamps edge. Headed back up tomorrow, I hope they are not bedded down already.


----------

